# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Wildlife Stock Art Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Great Dane Graphics has added a wide range of new designs to its wildlife stock art category. A few examples include a cardinal, swordfish, crappies, and wolves. Choose from a generous assortment of animals including African (lion, giraffe, gorilla, elephant, zebra), fish (freshwater and salt water), tropical/resort (sea turtle, parrot, dolphin, sea horse), and hunting (deer, moose, turkey) to name a few. 

All designs are high-quality, preseparated four-color process stock artwork that can be further customized with text, logos, or other graphics. 

As part of the new Volume 4 Raster Stock Art Collection, these designs come in separate files for screen printing and several types of digital printing. Screen printing files are separated using simulated process color separations and saved as DCS 2.0 EPS files for easy importing. 

Digital files are high-resolution .png files saved at 14 inches with a transparent background. These can be used for direct-to-garment printers, dye sublimation, large-format printing, and more. 

For printer/cutters, graphics are formatted as CorelDRAW® and EPS files. All images include a cut line and extra bleed space around the image to prevent white gaps. All designs in the collection are royalty free with no limitations on how many times they can be used.


----------

